# Açores: Sismo de fraca intensidade sentido em São Miguel



## Brigantia (26 Jun 2007 às 23:02)

> Um sismo de fraca intensidade foi sentido esta terça-feira em várias localidades da ilha de São Miguel, Açores, sem causar danos, anunciou o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA).
> Um comunicado da Protecção Civil adianta que o sismo, registado às 16:29 (mais uma hora no Continente), teve epicentro a cerca de seis quilómetros da freguesia da Ribeira Quente, na maior ilha açoriana.
> 
> O sismo atingiu a intensidade máxima de III na escala de Mercalli Modificada (que tem um grau máximo de XII) na Ribeira Quente e grau II nas Furnas e Povoação.
> ...



Fonte: Diário Digital/Lusa


----------

